# Max's progression from birth to now :))



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

My baby boy is now 12 weeks old and growing very fast!! 
He's now 32 pounds and will soon be too big to carry (( 
Such a relaxed dog who enjoys playing with his dog sisters, playing in his water dish!! And loves loves his toys!!!!









When he was only a few days old








The day we brought him home 






























Here is is with all of his toys 








And max today ))




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Amazing how the tiny pup turns into a powerful GSD!!

Lovely pics & Max is gorgeous


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Amazing how the tiny pup turns into a powerful GSD!!
> 
> Lovely pics & Max is gorgeous


I know!!!! And they grow so fast!! Trying to take at least one picture a day, because before I know it he will be fully grown! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, the literally grow in front of your eyes

Such a handsome boy, can't wait til you post the half year pics. Will look like such a big boy then lol You won't believe it.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

love the pics


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

time flies,,he is such a cutie!


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just had to post this picture )) 

Max decided it would be fun to play in the mud today! 








Love him so much!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thought I would update my thread since its been awhile.

Max is almost 5 months old now and weighs 53 pounds!! He's currently teething and is living up to his landshark name!!!

He's such a little thief, will steal anything, stuffed toys, bottles, socks! He comes out and parades around so impressed that he's bringing them to you, but his face is so priceless because he's knows he's not suppose to have it!!
Oh and he loves squeaky toys and playing rough with his sisters Sookie and Bella who are much smaller than him, but stand there ground if need be!! Plus I think max goes soft on them.

He's got a little anxiety when meeting new dogs/ people on walks but we are working on that, and he's improved so much in the last few days! Very proud of my big pup. 

Anyway photo time.







Here he is with his favourite toy cowcow








Playing with Bella 








On our morning walk

And finally him and he is now sleeping.













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

So handsome!


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

My boy is now 6 months and 73 pounds!! 
He really has brought so much joy to my life... even when he gets into mischief 














Here he is with his puppy cousin chase!









love love love 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

9 months old now  silly goofiest puppy I know








He's toy driven, and would spend all day playing fetch if he could










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

my guy parades too when he gets something new! it's this exaggerated strut with a kind of side-to-side bounce added in. it's adorable I hope he never stops doing it


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

TigervTeMar said:


> my guy parades too when he gets something new! it's this exaggerated strut with a kind of side-to-side bounce added in. it's adorable I hope he never stops doing it



I love the way they parade around. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a handsome boy. Haha their struts really can be so adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

KathrynApril said:


> What a handsome boy. Haha their struts really can be so adorable.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thank you!!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Max is gorgeous (looks like a little rascal, hehe)!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

He's looking great. It's wonderful to see him progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Max is gorgeous (looks like a little rascal, hehe)!



Hehe yes he is a little mischief maker!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mister C said:


> He's looking great. It's wonderful to see him progress. Thanks for sharing.



 thank you!!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

tottie86 said:


> My baby boy is now 12 weeks old and growing very fast!!
> He's now 32 pounds and will soon be too big to carry ((
> Such a relaxed dog who enjoys playing with his dog sisters, playing in his water dish!! And loves loves his toys!!!!
> 
> ...


Max is handsome =)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Almost 11 months old!!!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Max is definitely a stunner!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

tottie86 said:


> View attachment 208714
> 
> View attachment 208722
> 
> ...


How much does he weight now?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Diesel7602 said:


> How much does he weight now?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Last time we weighed him was a few weeks ago and he was 46kg!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

tottie86 said:


> Last time we weighed him was a few weeks ago and he was 46kg!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nice!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Some updated pics!! He's a few weeks shy of 12 months and 
is getting desexed next week! Poor puppy, I'm going to love seeing him with his cone though.






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sharing some updated pictures



































He's 16 months old today!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome pics.! They grow up way too fast.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

So handsome! As I went through the 3 pages of pictures and stories I felt like I was with you, watching him grow! How much did he weigh in the 9 month pictures? How much does he weigh at 16 months?
I ask because my boy is 7 months 1 week, and matches your guys growth up through 6 months. Like at 5 months Lobo was also a little over 50 lbs and at 6 months was 75 lbs. Thanks


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lobo dog said:


> So handsome! As I went through the 3 pages of pictures and stories I felt like I was with you, watching him grow! How much did he weigh in the 9 month pictures? How much does he weigh at 16 months?
> I ask because my boy is 7 months 1 week, and matches your guys growth up through 6 months. Like at 5 months Lobo was also a little over 50 lbs and at 6 months was 75 lbs. Thanks



I think he was over 85-90 pounds at 9 months. He was gaining 1-2kg a week. (didn't write it down) 
A few months ago he was 110 pounds (50kg) but had him on a diet since then, I'd say he's lost 5-10kg!!


----------

